# Cabin air filter



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99

Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

How often do you need to replace it if you don’t smoke?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> How often do you need to replace it if you don't smoke?


It's going to get dirty either way...I use charcoal infused ones, that's why they help with the smell of smoking..... honestly though you would probably be good every 12-15k .if you don't smoke


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


Located behind or in the back of the glove box. Easy.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

YouTube has instructions on changing this filter for most cars.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

How does it help with the smell of smoking?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> How does it help with the smell of smoking?


Charcoal naturally helps with odors.... point in case, the military uses charcoal in their mop gear (chemical suits). Its well known to absorb and neutralize most anything!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Charcoal naturally helps with odors.... point in case, the military uses charcoal in their mop gear (chemical suits). Its well known to absorb and neutralize most anything!


Right, in that scenario such filters absorb most anything _passing through_ them, but doesn't outside air pass through a cabin filter?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Right, in that scenario such filters absorb most anything _passing through_ them, but doesn't outside air pass through a cabin filter?


Yes it does to an extent


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

I just get it done with oil changes. Believe it or not, it's $80 for an oil change at the dealer and $160 at jiffy lube. 8 quarts of synthetic.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> I just get it done with oil changes. Believe it or not, it's $80 for an oil change at the dealer and $160 at jiffy lube. 8 quarts of synthetic.


I just did my oil
Mobil one synthetic $19.98
Filter $ 4.59
Cabin air filter $7.99


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LAWeasel said:


> I just get it done with oil changes. Believe it or not, it's $80 for an oil change at the dealer and $160 at jiffy lube. 8 quarts of synthetic.


My Dealer is $16.00 an oil change.
I bring my own $25.00 bottle of Mobil1 synthetic.
They supply filter and plastic fasteners for under engine guard.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone else here remember the days when there was no such thing as a cabin filter? Take it out and let the air flow freely! These things were created to make the dealerships more money.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> Anyone else here remember the days when there was no such thing as a cabin filter? Take it out and let the air flow freely! These things were created to make the dealerships more money.


False


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> False


How do you figure? It just filters dust and pollen in the air. It is not a needed critical part of any vehicle. You are breathing the same air when you walk down the street.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> How do you figure? It just filters dust and pollen in the air. It is not a needed critical part of any vehicle. You are breathing the same air when you walk down the street.


Constricted filter will put additional strain on the blower motor.....


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Constricted filter will put additional strain on the blower motor.....


That is why I said take it out.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> That is why I said take it out.


And you don't think dust, leaves, and everything else constricts a motor


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> How often do you need to replace it if you don't smoke?


Depends on how much you fart in your vehicle, but usually twice a year is sufficient


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> And you don't think dust, leaves, and everything else constricts a motor


Idunno, I have owned many vehicles that had no cabin filter and have never had a problem with a blower motor. All I'm saying is that it's a comfort thing not a necessity.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I had the dealership replace that cabin air filter _once_. After I saw what they charged, I figured out how to do it myself.

About $12 or $15 at Wally World for the filter, and about 2 minutes to install it behind the glove box. I think it took longer to get it out of the package than it did to change it myself.

Christine


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I had the dealership replace that cabin air filter _once_. After I saw what they charged, I figured out how to do it myself.
> 
> About $12 or $15 at Wally World for the filter, and about 2 minutes to install it behind the glove box. I think it took longer to get it out of the package than it did to change it myself.
> 
> Christine


I honestly think it's nice that you did it yourself


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The first one I replaced was in my non-Uber car that had been flooded during Harvey. The filter with carbon in it made a big difference for that car, though I still keep a Febreze thing in the console.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The first one I replaced was in my non-Uber car that had been flooded during Harvey. The filter with carbon in it made a big difference for that car, though I still keep a Febreze thing in the console.


Still not expensive


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Depends on how much you fart in your vehicle, but usually twice a year is sufficient


I fart in my car far more often than twice a year.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> I fart in my car far more often than twice a year.


I think it's was a minimum suggestion... your results may vary


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do my cabin filter every 25KM......$20 at the dealer during a service.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Right, in that scenario such filters absorb most anything _passing through_ them, but doesn't outside air pass through a cabin filter?


When he takes a drag on the cigarette while driving, he sets the car on cruise control, climbs out the window on to the hood, leans his head down and exhales the smoke into the grille. That way it will pass through the cabin air filter.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> When he takes a drag on the cigarette while driving, he sets the car on cruise control, climbs out the window on to the hood, leans his head down and exhales the smoke into the grille. That way it will pass through the cabin air filter.











I hinted at that, but no one else took the bait.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> How often do you need to replace it if you don't smoke?


I don't smoke and replace mine every six months. But I don't do a ton of rideshare and right now I drive about 20,000 miles a year.

Houston can be a bit polluted, though.

It definitely makes a difference.



Jerseyguy72 said:


> How do you figure? It just filters dust and pollen in the air. It is not a needed critical part of any vehicle. You are breathing the same air when you walk down the street.


I have asthma. Filtering the air actually helps me a lot. It's why I never drive with the windows open.



Christinebitg said:


> I had the dealership replace that cabin air filter _once_. After I saw what they charged, I figured out how to do it myself.
> 
> About $12 or $15 at Wally World for the filter, and about 2 minutes to install it behind the glove box. I think it took longer to get it out of the package than it did to change it myself.
> 
> Christine


I buy them on Amazon cheaper than Walmart. You might want to check. I do have Prime though.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have asthma. Filtering the air actually helps me a lot. It's why I never drive with the windows open.


Yeah, for sure. No argument from me on that.

I assume that you normally keep the car set on "recirculate." When there's a lot of pollen in the air, that makes a lot of difference for my hay fever. But being in Houston helps a lot for me with that. When I lived in Ohio, my hay fever went through the roof a couple of times during the year, in the spring and fall.

Christine


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, for sure. No argument from me on that.
> 
> I assume that you normally keep the car set on "recirculate." When there's a lot of pollen in the air, that makes a lot of difference for my hay fever. But being in Houston helps a lot for me with that. When I lived in Ohio, my hay fever went through the roof a couple of times during the year, in the spring and fall.
> 
> Christine


I get 4 allergy shots every two weeks. Otherwise I'd go through a box of tissues a day, year round. Shots really help, just takes a while. 4 is the maximum.

Allergic to 65 of the 68 things my allergist tested. Worst are grass and dust mites. Year round here.

Also trees, molds, weeds, cats, dogs (I have cats and dogs but you tend to become less allergic to the ones you live with--I sneeze at the vet), horses (rarely been around them), cockroaches (common in Houston if you ever lived in an apartment, their dead bodies go to dust and it's very allergenic).

How long have you been here? Houston is a terrible place for allergies and asthma. Everywhere I've lived though, I become allergic to the local fauna in about 6 months.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Just ordered mine for cabin filter replacement. I use the Mann Cabin Filter that has charcoal activated in it. I wanna get rid of the pax germs I had before lolz.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I get 4 allergy shots every two weeks. Otherwise I'd go through a box of tissues a day, year round. Shots really help, just takes a while. 4 is the maximum.
> 
> Allergic to 65 of the 68 things my allergist tested. Worst are grass and dust mites. Year round here.
> 
> ...


Being born and raised in Chicago, the air was terrible and polluted. Everytime I changed the air purifier filter in my HVAC it was black. That all changed when I moved out to the Southeastern United States. Been living here for 3 years, and my asthma magically stopped right when I moved here. I continue to suffer from indoor allergies like dust, mold, etc. and not outdoor allergies that much.

My suggestion is that you have a darn good room air purifier on top of your HVAC air purifier. I use the Whirlpool WP500 in my room and that thing works like a charm. Consider getting a room humidifier if you live in a dry place (our winter is here and its drying up), it will help with the sinuses and dry eyes. I use Air Innovations humidifier. Also use Neilmed Sinus Rinse regularly (I rinse my sinuses every night and everytime before I leave the house). Lastly, clean and vacuum your house regularly. Oh and Allegra helps too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How long have you been here? Houston is a terrible place for allergies and asthma.


I got transferred from Los Angeles to Houston 22 years ago, and decided that I liked it well enough to stay.

I've lived in a lot of different places, including OH, IN, DE, PA, MD, CA, and TX. And that doesn't include two states that I commuted to from those. All of that was for work.



FlashedBlaze said:


> Consider getting a room humidifier if you live in a dry place (our winter is here and its drying up)


That's not an issue in Houston, where FuzzyElvis and I live. It's a rare treat of a day that isn't quite humid in H-town.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


I would have made that filter work for me for another 3-6 months


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I've lived in a lot of different places, including OH, IN, DE, PA, MD, CA, and TX. And that doesn't include two states that I commuted to from those.


I may have you beat: WI, MO, TX, AZ, KS, TN, NY, MN, OH, MI, and Taiwan. I am including only places where I had a mailing address.

Fortunately, the only allergy I have is to insect stings. In theory, I have regained normal immunity.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

If you want to save a few bucks, google or youtube, making your own cabin filters. My cabin filters run $20.

I buy bulk air filters for my house since we change them every 30-60 days. Kids have allergies. Cut to fit and you have the same result.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

yea then they said $49 to change out thethe cabin filter I YouTube's replacement and it was a piece of cake. Got a fitler for like $8 at AutoZone and literally took 30 seconds to replace it myself. Also the engine filters on some cars are a piece of cake too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Also the engine filters on some cars are a piece of cake too.


In my Acura RDX, the engine air intake filter has four bolts. The cabin air filter is a quick job.

Christine


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Just ordered mine for cabin filter replacement. I use the Mann Cabin Filter that has charcoal activated in it. I wanna get rid of the pax germs I had before lolz.
> 
> Being born and raised in Chicago, the air was terrible and polluted. Everytime I changed the air purifier filter in my HVAC it was black. That all changed when I moved out to the Southeastern United States. Been living here for 3 years, and my asthma magically stopped right when I moved here. I continue to suffer from indoor allergies like dust, mold, etc. and not outdoor allergies that much.
> 
> My suggestion is that you have a darn good room air purifier on top of your HVAC air purifier. I use the Whirlpool WP500 in my room and that thing works like a charm. Consider getting a room humidifier if you live in a dry place (our winter is here and its drying up), it will help with the sinuses and dry eyes. I use Air Innovations humidifier. Also use Neilmed Sinus Rinse regularly (I rinse my sinuses every night and everytime before I leave the house). Lastly, clean and vacuum your house regularly. Oh and Allegra helps too.


I do everything. Way more than you mentioned. Except a humidifier. I'm in Houston. Dryness is not an issue.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'm thankful for Uber drivers that smoke. It helps me get a better rating by default. I'm not sure why anyone in their right mind would smoke driving for Uber/Lyft. Might as well tell your rider that you have Tourette syndrome and repeatedly fart.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

On the Santa Fe its two little flip clamps, panel swings open and filter slides in and out smoooothly...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I'm thankful for Uber drivers that smoke. It helps me get a better rating by default. I'm not sure why anyone in their right mind would smoke driving for Uber/Lyft. Might as well tell your rider that you have Tourette syndrome and repeatedly fart.


Ii'm not sure why you would insult smokers, we lower your tax liability!
The study that's always cited about second hand smoke is a statistical anamoly.... thanks for playing


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> How often do you need to replace it if you don't smoke?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Zap said:


> View attachment 280896


Take it out and look at it.... 
Around 25k


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ii'm not sure why you would insult smokers, we lower your tax liability!
> The study that's always cited about second hand smoke is a statistical anamoly.... thanks for playing


We also have to pay for your health habits through higher insurance premiums, lets call it a wash.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We also have to pay for your health habits through higher insurance premiums, lets call it a wash.


Disabled veteran, you would have to pay for mine either way!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Disabled veteran, you would have to pay for mine either way!


Im getting my money back with BAH from the post 911 GI bill....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Im getting my money back with BAH from the post 911 GI bill....


I used my gi bill abd then vocational rehab


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


Just imagine what your lungs look like... ugh.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Just imagine what your lungs look like... ugh.


I would like lungs, with tar in them.... in picturing a militant vegan while responding to this


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ii'm not sure why you would insult smokers, we lower your tax liability!
> The study that's always cited about second hand smoke is a statistical anamoly.... thanks for playing


Because if you use your vehicle for Uber/Lyft, subjecting someone to the disgusting smell of smoke tells me that you don't have self control. I personally would rate a driver 1 star if their car smells of cigarette smoke. Last thing I want is to get to my destination and people ask me if I just came from a bar. That's why.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Because if you use your vehicle for Uber/Lyft, subjecting someone to the disgusting smell of smoke tells me that you don't have self control. I personally would rate a driver 1 star if their car smells of cigarette smoke. Last thing I want is to get to my destination and people ask me if I just came from a bar. That's why.


Literally not one person has ever said a word, aside from you of course....a person that's likely never been in my car....

Please pursue your social justice agenda elsewhere


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Literally not one person has ever said a word, aside from you of course....a person that's likely never been in my car....
> 
> Please pursue your social justice agenda elsewhere


Still a disgusting habit.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Still a disgusting habit.


So is comparing about something that doesn't affect you through the internet....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> So is comparing about something that doesn't affect you through the internet....


Like I said, I'm fine with it. I'll get the benefit of a higher rating just due to the fact that I'm not exposing them to my disgusting habit. I won't even start on how most of you think it's perfectly ok to throw your cigarette butts out the window of a moving car, but it's just another typical trait of a disgusting smoker.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Like I said, I'm fine with it. I'll get the benefit of a higher rating just due to the fact that I'm not exposing them to my disgusting habit. I won't even start on how most of you think it's perfectly ok to throw your cigarette butts out the window of a moving car, but it's just another typical trait of a disgusting smoker.


What is your rating buddy


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> yea then they said $49 to change out thethe cabin filter I YouTube's replacement and it was a piece of cake. Got a fitler for like $8 at AutoZone and literally took 30 seconds to replace it myself. Also the engine filters on some cars are a piece of cake too.


Did you goto the take 5 oil change for that cabin air filter? They quoted me $49 each for a air filter and oil filter.

I fell for their 25% off coupon and my oil change still ended up costing me $80 without any filters. Then after my last oil change fiasco with Walmart, I think I am going to start changing my oil myself, however the $50 full synthetic oil changes are a great reason to be lazy.

Did you know that your oil filter is actually on the top of the engine and their is a hatch for the oil pan plug (assuming our vehicles are the same)? This will be like a 5 minute oil change.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Did you goto the take 5 oil change for that cabin air filter? They quoted me $49 each for a air filter and oil filter.
> 
> I fell for their 25% off coupon and my oil change still ended up costing me $80 without any filters. Then after my last oil change fiasco with Walmart, I think I am going to start changing my oil myself, however the $50 full synthetic oil changes are a great reason to be lazy.
> 
> Did you know that your oil filter is actually on the top of the engine and their is a hatch for the oil pan plug (assuming our vehicles are the same)? This will be like a 5 minute oil change.


I pay roughly $29 for my do it yourself oil change


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I pay roughly $29 for my do it yourself oil change


Is that full synthetic?

The one reason I bought my vehicle is that I can run full synthetic 10K miles between oil changes. I try to get in around 7500 miles. I believe it would run me $30-40 for each oil change using Castrol and a little more if I use Mobil 1.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Is that full synthetic?
> 
> The one reason I bought my vehicle is that I can run full synthetic 10K miles between oil changes. I try to get in around 7500 miles. I believe it would run me $30-40 for each oil change using Castrol and a little more if I use Mobil 1.


Mobile one synthetic dexos approved....I get it at meijer... autozone bends you over on their oil prices


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


I thought these just filter outside air drawn in via hvac.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't need an air filter when I'm outside the car. I don't think I need one when I'm inside the car.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I thought these just filter outside air drawn in via hvac.


If your car is equipped with recirculate they will do just that.... a portion gets recycled either way



The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't need an air filter when I'm outside the car. I don't think I need one when I'm inside the car.


Do you use a filter on your furnace


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I thought these just filter outside air drawn in via hvac.


Exactly. But for some reason, most are not catching on to that fact... at least with my car it doesn't filter the air when it's set to recirculate.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do you use a filter on your furnace


Sounds like you're using a Yank defintion of one of our words - "furnace" to us is an oven used, for example, to smelt metals at ultra high temperatures. I don't own a furnace. Do you mean boiler or central air heater?


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Seriously.. you guys must be BSing about air filters. They are one of the best inventions. It prevents a lot of stuff from getting in your air box that will eventually start to rot and smell and nothing will truly get it out. By the way... if you smoke in your vehicle... NOTHING will get the smell out. Not bombs, not filters, not incense, not carpet cleaning. It is the #1 complaint from customers. People do not want to smell like cigs or your stink bombs when they get out of the car... Air filters do help though. It is awesome that you can change them out. Takes 5 -minutes to get behind the glove compartment and $7-$15 for the filter. Anyone can do it. Dealers charge to much to change them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Exactly. But for some reason, most are not catching on to that fact... at least with my car it doesn't filter the air when it's set to recirculate.


Let me Google that for you


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wraiththe said:


> Seriously.. you guys must be BSing about air filters. They are one of the best inventions. It prevents a lot of stuff from getting in your air box that will eventually start to rot and smell and nothing will truly get it out. By the way... if you smoke in your vehicle... NOTHING will get the smell out. Not bombs, not filters, not incense, not carpet cleaning. It is the #1 complaint from customers. People do not want to smell like cigs or your stink bombs when they get out of the car... Air filters do help though. It is awesome that you can change them out. Takes 5 -minutes to get behind the glove compartment and $7-$15 for the filter. Anyone can do it. Dealers charge to much to change them.


I drove cars that didn't have cabin air filters for 25 years and never had a smelly car. However, if you are talking about airboxes, those have nothing to do with the cabin air filter - the airbox is the name of the engine intake air filter housing, and it is completely different. Of course you change an engine air filter regularly.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sounds like you're using a Yank defintion of one of our words - "furnace" to us is an oven used, for example, to smelt metals at ultra high temperatures. I don't own a furnace. Do you mean boiler or central air heater?


The north won, next



#professoruber said:


> Is that full synthetic?
> 
> The one reason I bought my vehicle is that I can run full synthetic 10K miles between oil changes. I try to get in around 7500 miles. I believe it would run me $30-40 for each oil change using Castrol and a little more if I use Mobil 1.


Depending on where you live, you should be able to hunt down mobil 1 for no more than $24


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> The north won, next


Actually, the relevant war would be 85 years before that.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Please, don't be a dick. "air box..." call it the heater box... the box around the air conditioning coils... I dont think anyone confuses the filter for the air intake on the engine with the cabin air filter... they will eventually get smelly due to pollen and stuff that gets in there if you do not have a filter to clean the air a little. I have owned a Jeep, Chryslers, Chevys, Lincoln, and Toyotas... most driven to well over 150-220K. If you have any sense of smell, eventually... especially with todays pollen issues... an cabin air filter is a godsend. And yes.... If you put your AC on recirculate... it should and will filter the inside air... My guess is that if you never had a smelly car. You probably smoke, use air fresheners, and or have no sense of smell or are too young.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Wraiththe said:


> Please, don't be a dick. "air box..." call it the heater box... the box around the air conditioning coils... I dont think anyone confuses the filter for the air intake on the engine with the cabin air filter... they will eventually get smelly due to pollen and stuff that gets in there if you do not have a filter to clean the air a little. I have owned a Jeep, Chryslers, Chevys, Lincoln, and Toyotas... most driven to well over 150-220K. If you have any sense of smell, eventually... especially with todays pollen issues... an cabin air filter is a godsend. And yes.... If you put your AC on recirculate... it should and will filter the inside air... My guess is that if you never had a smelly car. You probably smoke, use air fresheners, and or have no sense of smell or are too young.


For s moment I was debating on putting air freshener on my air filter


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

My cabin in Vermont does not have filters. Why would I have AC or some type of mechanical heating system? It's a cabin! I have a wood stove and no AC. The Vermont summers are very mild mostly.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I change a LOT of Cabin filters, the thing I see in them that is most disturbing is rat poop. 

I would not like that going into the fan and being distributed into the air coming out of the vents.

As others have said, look on YouTube for how to instructions, I would change yearly or 15,000 mile (every other oil change)


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Rule 13: after 12 which is petting cats... Take what people say in their proper context.

The thread is about "Cabin Air Filters" Pretty sure everyone here but you knew what I was talking about when I said "Air Box." (If you want perfect terminology and need to be spoon fed info... call it the HVAC Filter Chamber.)

The air filter for the engine goes in the "Air _*Intake*_ Box" if there is one.

The HVAC housing... the box in the dash where the coils are is incredibly hard and expensive to access in most cars. Once contaminated... you will be want to disinfect/clean it yearly.. which will run @120 and up at the shop... and to some the smell is not pleasant after cleaning. Things get in the coils, the drains can clog, once things like pollen or other biomass gets in there it festers with trapped condensation: a sticky mess. Water and such can actually slosh around and, on tight turns, wind up leaking out the bottom vents onto your feet. So a Cabin Air Filter is a godsend... a few dollars a year vs well over a thousand to get into the dash... just reference heater core replacement labor costs. You can also find the drain hose under the fuselage and potentially use a wire to un-gunk it if clogged... but it is difficult with out lifting the car first. Dealers may feign not knowing about this... but they do.

For high pollen areas with high humidity they are practically a necessity.

FYI, some Cabin air filters are located under the hood, not all are accessible behind the glove compartment... my bad, check the manual. If you dont have one, dont pay for it... google it.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


Man u must smoke alot of weed. Look at those leaves.

JK


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

This is a featured thread about changing the cabin air filter. Wow.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Just ordered mine for cabin filter replacement. I use the Mann Cabin Filter that has charcoal activated in it. I wanna get rid of the pax germs I had before lolz.
> 
> Being born and raised in Chicago, the air was terrible and polluted. Everytime I changed the air purifier filter in my HVAC it was black. That all changed when I moved out to the Southeastern United States. Been living here for 3 years, and my asthma magically stopped right when I moved here. I continue to suffer from indoor allergies like dust, mold, etc. and not outdoor allergies that much.
> 
> My suggestion is that you have a darn good room air purifier on top of your HVAC air purifier. I use the Whirlpool WP500 in my room and that thing works like a charm. Consider getting a room humidifier if you live in a dry place (our winter is here and its drying up), it will help with the sinuses and dry eyes. I use Air Innovations humidifier. Also use Neilmed Sinus Rinse regularly (I rinse my sinuses every night and everytime before I leave the house). Lastly, clean and vacuum your house regularly. Oh and Allegra helps too.


Carpets, get rid of them. Lots of nasty asthma causing cooties.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't need an air filter when I'm outside the car. I don't think I need one when I'm inside the car.


When you're outside the car, are you often sitting in traffic sucking on tailpipes?

If not, apples and oranges. Apples and oranges.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KenLV said:


> When you're outside the car, are you often sitting in traffic sucking on tailpipes?
> 
> If not, apples and oranges. Apples and oranges.


No, and when I'm inside a car that has a cabin air filter, I don't suck on tailpipes either.

If you're going to use the apples and oranges argument, it's best to compare like for like.



exnihilodrive said:


> This is a featured thread about changing the cabin air filter. Wow.


Slow news day.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Where do I go to nominate this thread for “most stupidester”


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Where do I go to nominate this thread for "most stupidester"


I see nothing wrong with this thread. But then again I don't change my cabin air filter, so all the contaminants I have breathed in have obviously lowered my IQ 50+ points.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see nothing wrong with this thread. But then again I don't change my cabin air filter, so all the contaminants I have breathed in have obviously lowered my IQ 50+ points.


I'm sure Big Filter just created them to stir up conspiracy theories about whether it's necessity to clean or replace them periodically.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, and when I'm inside a car that has a cabin air filter, I don't suck on tailpipes either.
> 
> If you're going to use the apples and oranges argument, it's best to compare like for like.


Since the tailpipe of the cars/trucks is blowing exhaust across your hood to where your cabin air intake is, it's a close second.

Then again, I wasn't being literal...only an idiot would have honestly thought I was, and you're no idiot.

More importantly, my minor bit of hyperbole didn't invalidate my argument:

_When you're outside your car, are you standing in traffic surrounded by running cars breathing in the exhaust fumes for hours on end?_


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Since the tailpipe of the cars/trucks is blowing exhaust across your hood to where your cabin air intake is, it's a close second.
> 
> Then again, I wasn't being literal...only an idiot would have honestly thought I was, and you're no idiot.
> 
> ...


Well... I think I will survive. I have three children and none of them were born with 2 heads or missing body parts; I think we're safe enough.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

KenLV said:


> When you're outside your car, are you standing in traffic surrounded by running cars breathing in the exhaust fumes for hours on end?





The Gift of Fish said:


> Well... I think I will survive. I have three children and none of them were born with 2 heads or missing body parts; I think we're safe enough.


Shorter: "No."

So like I said..."Apples and oranges."


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> And you don't think dust, leaves, and everything else constricts a motor


It's not the engine air filter. The engine air filter and the cabin filter run on different motors and ducting.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> It's not the engine air filter. The engine air filter and the cabin filter run on different motors and ducting.


Uh


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


Thank you! I didn't know these existed...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Thank you! I didn't know these existed...


And I didn't know they filtered inside air as well as outside air... I knew I have one but was never convinced it worked for the inside because of a few failed tests (including pax I can only describe as Charlie Brown's friend Pig-Pen). So apparently the type of filter you put in there makes the difference, now I'm waiting for a WIX brand activated charcoal filter.

The one thing I do know for certain is that I hated it when I used to let the garage touch it: at least every other time they changed it, they would mash something close enough to touch the fan, and it would keep making noise.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> And I didn't know they filtered inside air as well as outside air... I knew I have one but was never convinced it worked for the inside because of a few failed tests (including pax I can only describe as Charlie Brown's friend Pig-Pen). So apparently the type of filter you put in there makes the difference, now I'm waiting for a WIX brand activated charcoal filter.
> 
> The one thing I do know for certain is that I hated it when I used to let the garage touch it: at least every other time they changed it, they would mash something close enough to touch the fan, and it would keep making noise.


A lot of them don't have frames around the filter.... pretty easy to push it inat the wrong angle


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


That's disgusting. Imagine what your lungs must look like if that's just a few months of smoking.
I replace air filters every 12 months, but depending on your environment and road conditions, more often is appropriate. Depending on the quality of the air filter, it keeps dust, and some odors out of the cabin.
Of course, recirculating when in traffic will keep you from huffing the tailpipe of the cars around you.
In Houston, pollen is common, so decent air filters can help mitigate allergies as well.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> That's disgusting. Imagine what your lungs must look like if that's just a few months of smoking.
> I replace air filters every 12 months, but depending on your environment and road conditions, more often is appropriate. Depending on the quality of the air filter, it keeps dust, and some odors out of the cabin.
> Of course, recirculating when in traffic will keep you from huffing the tailpipe of the cars around you.
> In Houston, pollen is common, so decent air filters can help mitigate allergies as well.


It is incredibly disgusting , you should however be thanking me, not messing with me for smoking. The taxes smokers pay completely fund CHIP..... you're welcome


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> And I didn't know they filtered inside air as well as outside air...


Your car's HVAC system has 2 settings, usually Normal and Max. Normal opens a small door that allows outside air to mix in while Max shuts that door and recirculates the inside air. Sometimes, like on my Prius, there are symbols that show recirculate and mix on the screen and you choose which you want.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Bought a used car a few weeks ago. Just checked the cabin filter last night, it was dirty AND put in the wrong way. Air flow was pointing up instead of down. Tried to clear out the leaf debris and dust bunnies. Will order a new one soon off amazon for 8-9 bucks.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> And I didn't know they filtered inside air as well as outside air... I knew I have one but was never convinced it worked for the inside because of a few failed tests (including pax I can only describe as Charlie Brown's friend Pig-Pen). So apparently the type of filter you put in there makes the difference, now I'm waiting for a WIX brand activated charcoal filter.
> 
> The one thing I do know for certain is that I hated it when I used to let the garage touch it: at least every other time they changed it, they would mash something close enough to touch the fan, and it would keep making noise.


What do you think of this washable one?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NEL6HK4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> What do you think of this washable one?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NEL6HK4/?tag=ubne0c-20


That ought to last a good few change cycles and pay for itself, but no charcoal/carbon to help with the stinkies...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I replaces mine every 3 months and it still looks like this.... total cost $7.99
> 
> Bonus, .if you smoke this helps to eliminate the smell
> View attachment 279889


Without your post, I wouldn't have known about this nasty thing, so a BIG thank you!



KD_LA said:


> That ought to last a good few change cycles and pay for itself, but no charcoal/carbon to help with the stinkies...


I'm not finding charcoal ones for my car, a 2012 Honda Civic...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I'm not finding charcoal ones for my car, a 2012 Honda Civic


Charcoal ones are the *only* ones that the Wally World near my house carries. It might be an extra 3 or 5 dollars, so no big deal. I prefer to get one there vs having Amazon ship one. This way, I carry it out of the store with me, vs worrying about whether some thief is going to steal it from the front porch, or whether they're going to ship me the wrong one.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Charcoal ones are the *only* ones that the Wally World near my house carries. It might be an extra 3 or 5 dollars, so no big deal. I prefer to get one there vs having Amazon ship one. This way, I carry it out of the store with me, vs worrying about whether some thief is going to steal it from the front porch, or whether they're going to ship me the wrong one.


I have them deliver everything to my office. I'm not there all the time, but my desk is!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> worrying about whether some thief is going to steal it from the front porch, or whether they're going to ship me the wrong one.


Yeah I saw it on the news, black market cabin air filters. The guy who steals them makes tens of dollars a month. Seriously, if they get stolen or ship the incorrect part Amazon will send the correct part out quickly. There are plenty of good reasons to buy local vs Amazon but I'm not worried about the reasons you listed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> if they get stolen or ship the incorrect part Amazon will send the correct part out quickly.


Cost is not the only issue. Aggravation is one too.

The fact that Amazon will send another one to me free of charge doesn't change that I'd have to get in touch with them, explain the problem, wait for the next one to show up, and hope that it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Charcoal ones are the *only* ones that the Wally World near my house carries. It might be an extra 3 or 5 dollars, so no big deal. I prefer to get one there vs having Amazon ship one. This way, I carry it out of the store with me, vs worrying about whether some thief is going to steal it from the front porch, or whether they're going to ship me the wrong one.


Amazon locker.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Amazon locker.


Can we make this any more inconvenient?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Can we make this any more inconvenient?


I think they're great. Especially for returning items.

I once had something shipped to a city I was vacationing in.

Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I use a K&N reusable cabin and air intake air filters. I figure they pay for themselves in the long run .


----------



## CodyCor (Oct 23, 2017)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Great thread. I completely forgot replacing this one in my new used car. Makes a huge difference. 
Recirculating already cooled or heated air must be more fuel saving but either way, you really want clean filters.



Wraiththe said:


> Seriously.. you guys must be BSing about air filters. They are one of the best inventions. It prevents a lot of stuff from getting in your air box that will eventually start to rot and smell and nothing will truly get it out. By the way... if you smoke in your vehicle... NOTHING will get the smell out. Not bombs, not filters, not incense, not carpet cleaning. It is the #1 complaint from customers. People do not want to smell like cigs or your stink bombs when they get out of the car... Air filters do help though. It is awesome that you can change them out. Takes 5 -minutes to get behind the glove compartment and $7-$15 for the filter. Anyone can do it. Dealers charge to much to change them.


I have an ozone machine and it does completely remove cigar and cigarette odor. I've actually been thinking of offering it as a service.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Headed out now to get one. Spending as much time as I do in the car, it's an actual health concern, said the smoker.

After rereading this thread, realized it's a big deal. Summer your pumping air threw the system and same thing with heat. Sitting in a not so big box and breathing that constantly. Aside from passenger comfort my own dang health. Hate the mental image of all the tiny, little critters. Dust-mites etc.


melusine3 said:


> Without your post, I wouldn't have known about this nasty thing, so a BIG thank you!
> 
> I'm not finding charcoal ones for my car, a 2012 Honda Civic...


Is that really a picture of your's, Melusine? Holly sheet!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the post, I honestly had NO idea this existed, why ? Who knows...I am very glad I changed it and seriously made a huge difference in the smell of the air. I would post a picture of old one but that would be embarrassing. (I do my own brakes, I do a ton of my own maintenance btw, so if there is an issue I can do, I nip it in the bud so not for a lack of not trying or lazy) I am usually pretty quick to know of things, but somehow this thing eluded me from the time I started driving until 40. Changed thanks to your post, thank you dude.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Out with the old. 
In with the new.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I honestly had NO idea this existed, why ? Who knows.


It reminds me of something that happened to me in the 1980s.

In December 1985, I bought a new Toyota Celica. New as in brand new, not previously owned by a consumer. No miles on the odometer.

I carefully followed the recommendations in the owner's manual. I'd just gone through a divorce and wanted to make sure I didn't screw it up.

At 65,000 miles, the engine stopped running for no apparent reason. I had the car towed to the dealer. "Your timing belt broke." Hell, I didn't even know I had one. "Our recommendation is to change the timing belt every 60,000 miles."

How convenient... Just right before the d*mn thing broke. I rechecked the owner's manual. Not a freakin' peep in there regarding periodic maintenance of the timing belt.

Needless to say, I was NOT happy with Toyota at that time.

Christine


----------

